

TrackDuck Announces New Video Feedback Feature - shauchenka
https://trackduck.com/en/content/features/gif-feedback/

======
volldabei95zwei
How does this product compare to [http://bugherd.com/](http://bugherd.com/)
and [https://usersnap.com/](https://usersnap.com/) ?

~~~
z586
\- we cover the whole process of website development - from mockups and
designs (you can upload them to TrackDuck) to live website (can communicate
with your team and manage issues directly on the webpage and get feedback from
anonymous users)

\- the communication is realtime

\- we provide not only static image feedback, but animated GIFs also (you can
see real activities of your clients on your website)

\- both way integrations with Basecamp and Jira

\- pricing - we do not charge for users (just for the projects you use)

------
c-ei-po
They claim to record the whole screen? Does this work with the new chrome API,
which would mean my users need to adjust chrome flags?

What about other browsers (IE anyone?)

~~~
z586
Yes, you'll need to enable the flag, but it you are using it for communication
within the team - it's not a big deal. The whole screen capturing gives an
ability to see the real interactions - when user scrolls the page, redirect to
another page, etc.

------
dsavickas
Self promotion?

[http://blog.trackduck.com/author/kornelija/](http://blog.trackduck.com/author/kornelija/)
[http://www.eddy.lt/](http://www.eddy.lt/)

~~~
eddylt
Of course buddy, if you follow the link - it's a press release. We admit that
no one else wrote it :)

------
eddylt
interesting

~~~
shauchenka
Thanks a lot, feel free to give it a try!

------
kornelija
Just what I've needed for communication and setting things up! A perfect tool
for web designers and developers.

~~~
heroprotagonist
Don't you find it a bit disingenuous to skip disclosure that you work for the
company?

You could have submitted this with so much more information instead. Maybe you
can tell us how it works, or provide a working demo that doesn't require a
'trial signup'.

The linked page claims that this does video capture, including capture of the
user's desktop (outside the browser) without using 3rd party software. How?

Also, why are you storing this in gif format? MP4 is much smaller and has
support in modern browsers. Twitter is even using it to replace gifs (re-
encoding gifs on upload to mp4). It seems odd that if you're already capturing
video and converting it to a web-consumable format that you would use gif.

